# Real books..



## Ian (Dec 26, 2005)

Okay, well, as one of my christmas pressies from my grandparents, I ordered online the book called "The praying Mantis" By Mike Jope. Did the whole family thing on boxing day, and I was bored stiff, and was reading this book. I have now read nearly the whole thing, and I think it is the most fantastic book about mantids I have read. Its all own experience from this one guy, and the info in it is really meaty, informative, and a lot more "believable" than any other book I have read. You can read about the way he kept different species of mantids, and his own findings, and there are some fantastically detailed care sheets. Not just about temperature and humidity levels like you usually find...but about behaviour, mating, size and look comparison to closer species, etc etc.

I think its an absolutley fantasic buy...and well recommended. Has anyone else purhcased this book?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jackson (Dec 26, 2005)

Got a link to where i can find it?

Google and Yahoo find nothing.

Rough price too?


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2005)

I have it. It goes into some serious detail. I didn't really take anything from the book as far as keeping mantids goes though. The book is a bit pricey. I got mine used off amazon for $50.


----------



## Ian (Dec 27, 2005)

I got it on the one and only Mrs Cheeseman! She was selling it for £7 I think...but I think she has sold out. Will need to email her ask if she has any more lying around.

Hmm, maybe you got a different version Rick?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Orin (Dec 30, 2005)

> and a lot more "believable" than any other book I have read.Ian


I'll assume that means you haven't read Keeping Aliens since it's from well-known hobbyists. Lasebny used to write for the mantis study group newsletters when they existed and that 'other guy' has mantis stocks older than you are (without addition of livestock of course).


----------



## Obie (Dec 30, 2005)

> > and a lot more "believable" than any other book I have read.
> >
> > Ian
> 
> ...


Its a good book, written by a couple of good guys. 8)


----------



## Ian (Dec 30, 2005)

Obie...you suck up... :wink:

Na Orin, actually I havent read it...strange enough Ive never got round to buying it. Was going to get a copy at the AES...although, it was pretty much at the end, when id ran out of wallet!

Is it based on own experience?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Obie (Dec 30, 2005)

> Obie...you suck up... :wink:


LOL What can I say, I like the man's books...


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2005)

One I'm talking about is called the Praying Mantids and has like three authers.


----------



## Orin (Dec 30, 2005)

I've never heard of the M.Jope book but the Prete book Rick's talking about is hard to sit through if you're not a serious mantis freak excited about behaviour in naturalized species nonnatural wild habitat.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2005)

> I've never heard of the M.Jope book but the Prete book Rick's talking about is hard to sit through if you're not a serious mantis freak excited about behaviour in naturalized species nonnatural wild habitat.


Thats true. I kinda skipped through it when I read it.


----------

